# ARTzID & SkiSwitcher



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 11, 2017)

Click here for information about the *Combinatrix =16=* Script for ARTzID!

Scroll down for information on *SkiSwitcher 3* and its features.

=======================

There's been a major update to SkiSwitcher... Tons of new features, support for Cinematic Studio Strings, Orchestral Tools Capsule, and lots more. http://www.skiswitcher.com (www.skiswitcher.com)


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 11, 2017)

New Features of SkiSwitcher 3...

*Smart Controls!*
With SkiSwitcher 3 it’s no longer necessary to keep a Scripter plugin open to monitor articulation changes. Now you can keep tabs on them in the Smart Controls pane, which mirror the controls and displays of the Scripters. Many patch types can be configured to work with SkiSwitcher 3 directly from the Smart Controls without having to ever view the Scripter plugin. And for a bit of visual interest, Smart Control layouts for some Scripts are available in two different styles:








​
The Smart Controls pane is easily shown or hidden using a key command (B). You can also view them in an independent window. Either method provides a dedicated space in which to view Smart Controls.

*Dual Articulation Name Displays*
SkiSwitcher now features two articulation name displays that update instantly to reflect your articulation choices. *Standby* (left) shows you the articulation you choose to play live. This articulation is "sticky" and can't be switched out from under you by any articulation changes occurring in your track. *Live+Track *(right) shows you the currently sounding articulation.



​
*EXS-24 Articulation ID Support*
The MP Script now supports EXS-24 patches that respond to Articulation ID. You can tell which ones these are by the "+" at the end of their names.

*Plugin Parameter Control*
This is way cool... Many scripts now feature Logic’s new *Target Menu* functionality, where you can learn a parameter for an instrument or engineering plugin (e.g. EQ, compressor) and control it with a MIDI CC. You can even learn the CC!



​
*CC#32 Messages* can now be used to select articulations, making SkiSwitcher 3 compatible with TouchOSC and Lemur-based articulation switching templates.

*Redesigned Macro and ARTz•ID Support*
New Macro features include the ability to play two articulations at once (*split keyboard*) when using a dedicated 2nd keyboard as your articulation-switching device. And as a convenience to customers who want to upgrade to ARTz•ID in the future, the updated Skiswitcher 3.0 Macro now includes all ARTz•ID operating modes, controls, and components.

*Keyswitching Patch “Skip Articulations” Feature*
As convenient as keyswitching patches are for loading up a bunch of articulations all at once, many libraries don’t offer any options to choose (or change) which ones load, let alone delete ones you don’t like or never use. But a new feature in the Multi-Purpose Script and the Split Keyswitch Script let you selectively skip over unused or unwanted articulations in keyswitching patches -- simply by the way you name them in the Script!

*Channel Strip Presets*
You can load Scripts individually on each track as with SkiSwitcher2, or to get the benefits of Smart Controls you can now load Scripts as Channel Strip Settings (CSS). When you load a CSS...

1 • A Scripter plugin and the desired Script are loaded (sometimes two)

2 • A Smart Control layout is loaded and linked to the Script

3 • A blank plugin is instantiated (EXS-24, Play, Kontakt, or Vienna Instruments, as applicable)

4 • Where applicable, an *EQ* set up with a gentle 6dB/oct lowpass filter is instantiated. By way of SkiSwitcher 3's implementation of Logic's new *Target Menu* feature (Plugin Parameter Control, described above), this filter becomes a rather powerful tool for simulating dynamic control in libraries such as EWQL and others that don’t provide dynamic sample crossfading or filtering. By using the modwheel or other CC you can “ride” the EQ in real time and simulate timbral changes in these libraries.​
*Anything Else?*
Yup! Lots of little improvements to the coding in the SkiSwitcher library of Scripts, new Specialty Scripts for Cinematic Studio Strings, Capsule, and a totally re-vamped Vienna Instruments Script.

*Compatibility (2.0 vs. 3.0)*
100% backward compatible with SkiSwitcher2.

http://www.skiswitcher.com (www.skiswitcher.com)


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 11, 2017)

Good news Peter, looking forward to SS3, I´m sure it will be great. When will it be available and will it be with costs for SS2 users ?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 11, 2017)

It's available now  and for current SS2 customers, the update is twenty bucks.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 11, 2017)

Fantastic !


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 11, 2017)

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2017)

Congrats, it is terrific.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 11, 2017)

For specific reasons I have not yet upgraded to logic x 10.3
I assume it will work?(even on mavericks?)

Only that some of the new features like target menu will not be available is clear.

Thanks

Ps; how to upgrade? Send a pm or email to you?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi S-is-G,

SkiSwitcher 3 is spec'd for Logic 10.3.0. I actually haven't tried it on any earlier version because some of the Scripter code is specific to 10.3.0. But hey, I'll give it a spin on 10.2.4 and let you know if it works or  if I had to break out the fire extinguisher.

Meanwhile, this is a paid upgrade which you can order through the website.

Cheers!


----------



## resound (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice! Since it now responds to CC32, does that mean I would no longer need to switch between ARTzID mode and SkiSwitcher mode?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi resound 

The short answer is no. Here's a slightly longer short answer... Even though you can use the same device to select articulations in projects containing both SS and ARTzID scripts, the messages from that device are interpreted differently depending on the script you're driving with it. But now that you've mentioned this, I'll give some thought to the idea of finding an way to unify the two systems.


----------



## kclements (Feb 11, 2017)

Congrats Peter. Looking forward to getting this. 

Looks like a great update to an already amazing product.

Cheers
Kayle


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 11, 2017)

How does this compare to AG Logic Articulation?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 11, 2017)

ZenFaced said:


> How does this compare to AG Logic Articulation?


I have no idea.

To elaborate, I haven't paid any attention to it. I remember that a while ago, AG introduced a system that used automation to switch articulations. I don't know if that's still the case, but FWIW, my systems don't work on that principle.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 11, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> For specific reasons I have not yet upgraded to logic x 10.3. I assume it will work?(even on mavericks?)



Hi S-is-G,

I just ran through four of the different Scripts using Logic 10.2.4 and everything seems to work fine. The code that generates the Target menus -- which didn't exist prior to 10.3.0 -- are essentially ignored, and I don't believe there would be any conflicts.

Let me know if you'd like me to try an earlier version of Logic for you. That said, I'm running Sierra... My feeling is that if there's going to be any incompatibility, it would have more to do with the version of Logic than the OS. But I can't be 100% certain.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 12, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> Hi S-is-G,
> 
> I just ran through four of the different Scripts using Logic 10.2.4 and everything seems to work fine. The code that generates the Target menus -- which didn't exist prior to 10.3.0 -- are essentially ignored, and I don't believe there would be any conflicts.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

If you are willing to test is that is much appreciated! Most likely my newer OS to be will be El Capitan before moving to Sierra on my iMac.
I adhere to the motto: if it ain't broke.... and so far I am still on Mavericks doing very well with everything.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 12, 2017)

ZenFaced said:


> How does this compare to AG Logic Articulation?


You should start a new thread. Traditional on VIc is not to compare on Commercial threads.
(Perhaps most obvious difference is AG can give you artic changing in automation lanes (BabylonWaves also does this), SS relies more on event list. Lots more to both though. Search is your friend)


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks, @mc_deli. Agreed on your point. @ZenFaced, though your question is absolutely fine, it's... what mc_deli said.

I'll just clarify one thing he mentioned... SkiSwitcher is not reliant on the event list, per se.

The design of SkiSwitcher (as well as ARTzID) is to directly embed the notes with information about your articulation choices. This can be done live as usual, or, via direct editing in the event list, piano roll, or score ("offline editing").

With SkiSwitcher, the MIDI channel is used as an articulation identifier. With ARTzID, actual Articulation ID is used. Because this information is contained within the MIDI notes themselves, this approach completely eliminates the need to record any kind of "second layer" of articulation-switching data such as automation, keyswitches, CC's, or program change events. This results in notes that select their own articulations immediately upon playback, or upon clicking on them in any of the editors. So with that lil' bit of background information...

With SkiSwitcher, the event list is where this articulation-choice information -- in the form of the MIDI channel -- can be most obviously seen as "data". Though it's just one of several places where you can change the articulation after-the-fact.

Meanwhile, names for articulations are viewed either in the Smart Controls or in a Scripter plugin -- though one of the leaps with SkiSwitcher 3 is to use the Smart Controls as the main user interface, and, to have two articulation name displays: one to monitor what articulation you've selected to play live, the other one used primarily to monitor which articulations are playing back from the track. Yes, these can be totally different .

Thanks again mc_deli for chiming in.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 12, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I adhere to the motto: if it ain't broke....







Word.​(Do people even say that anymore?)

So... I just tested things out with 10.2.2 (again on Sierra, I have no way of testing this on Mavericks) but Logic seems happy enough to ignore the Parameter/Target Menu controls. Controls for them still appear, but they don't do anything. And moving them doesn't generate any kind of data, so I think you're good.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 13, 2017)

This looks great Peter, since I'm using the ArtzID and working with the UUAC protocol, using Lemur on the iPad, should I wait with the upgrade until you've found a way to unify the two systems, what do you recommend?


Peter Schwartz said:


> Hi resound
> 
> The short answer is no. Here's a slightly longer short answer... Even though you can use the same device to select articulations in projects containing both SS and ARTzID scripts, the messages from that device are interpreted differently depending on the script you're driving with it. But now that you've mentioned this, I'll give some thought to the idea of finding an way to unify the two systems.


----------



## Per Boysen (Feb 13, 2017)

Lovely with the SMart Controls support! But I have one question: I'm a SS2 owner but I'm having problems with a loud bump on switching as I play a live MIDI input. This is with Kontakt/LASS. It seems SS2 does send a note-on to the instrument the millisecond before the control data conversion occurs? With scoring or on-screen editing this is, of course, not a problem; only with live MIDI input recording. Has this been looked into for this #3 update?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 13, 2017)

@Per Boysen, good to hear from you! 

I can reproduce a 'bump' by intentionally making an incorrect setting on one of the Script's controls. But it depends on what Script you're using. So, to troubleshoot this I'd need to know a few other detail. I have your email address, so I'll write to you with a few questions.

Cheers!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 13, 2017)

@ulrik and @resound,

I've looked at the situation. As with all things, there's an easy way and a hard way. Let's start with the easy way first, shall we? 

I anticipated that some people might want to use SkiSwitcher and ARTzID Scripts in the same projects or templates, so there's already a feature built in that lets you switch between SS and ARTzID modes using a CC. This feature was newly added to SS3, but it's been in ARTzID since the beginning. It's this guy:






The default is CC#29, but you can dial in any CC you want. So, for example, you can choose the first mode to be the new SS3 mode that enables articulation selection using CC#32/UACC messages, and the second mode can be any of the ARTzID modes (they all respond to CC#32). 

So the easiest way to do this right now would be to create a toggle button on your Lemur or iPad to manipulate this function.

Since you both have ARTzID, you can find the details on page 6 of the ARTzID User Manual. I'm referring you to that manual because (doh!) I forgot to include those instructions in the new SS3 manual . But the function is there for you to use right now. 

I'll post separately about "the hard way" (hard for me, not so hard for you LOL).


----------



## ulrik (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you Peter, that makes things clear, I will go for that update then


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 13, 2017)

Regarding "the hard way" LOL... It would make sense for me to try and "unify" both systems if I knew that a lot of customers were using combinations of SS + ARTzID Scripts in their projects. But from my communications with customers, it seems that most people are using either one system or the other. I know of only a few people who have mixed in ARTzID-based instruments to their SkiSwitcher setups -- and it's for those situations where the Mode Toggle CC comes in handy.

SS and ARTzID are indeed similar in a lot of ways. They both produce the same result -- getting notes select their own articulations -- and IMO that's the only professional approach there is for doing any kind of serious work. As an aside, I think my favorite thing about them both is the "sticky articulation" feature, where the articulation you select to play live doesn't change even when other articulations are playing back from the track.

Continuing with the comparison, both systems are built on Logic's own infrastructure and that makes them extremely reliable and easy to use. There are no 3rd party apps or external files to deal with. There are lots of other similarities too. But I feel it's best to keep them as separate systems -- to suit the needs of different composing/orchestrating styles. Some people like simplicity and others need more complexity. And since Scripts for both systems can be run in the same project, I think having two (and _only_ two LOL) systems to choose from provides the best of both worlds.


----------



## resound (Feb 13, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> @ulrik and @resound,
> 
> I've looked at the situation. As with all things, there's an easy way and a hard way. Let's start with the easy way first, shall we?
> 
> I anticipated that some people might want to use SkiSwitcher and ARTzID Scripts in the same projects or templates, so there's already a feature built in that lets you switch between SS and ARTzID modes using a CC. This feature was newly added to SS3, but it's been in ARTzID since the beginning. It's this guy:



Thanks for clarifying! I already use this and have a button in my TouchOSC page that lets me switch back and forth. It's hardly an inconvenience to switch modes so I wouldn't want you to go through the trouble of unifying the systems if it would only benefit a few people. I've had no complaints with working that way, I was just curious if it would still be necessary since SS3 responds to CC32 now. The good news is that it makes my TouchOSC template simpler!

I like the simplicity of SkiSwitcher but I also use ARTzID because I have some VIs that have more than 16 articulations that I want on one track. I ended up replacing all my SS2 scripts with ARTzID scripts because I really liked the Smart Controls display. But now that SS3 has the Smart Controls display, I'll use it for future scripts if I don't need more than 16 (usually I don't). I also prefer SkiSwitcher because its much easier working with MIDI channels over Articulation IDs in Logic, mainly because there are key commands for MIDI Ch +1/-1. If I have time, I may even go back and replace some of my ARTzID scripts with SS3 for this reason. Looking forward to installing the update!


----------



## z.langlumos (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, I am wondering how this would work with OT's capsule? OT's each instruments contains a lot of articulations, but each capsule multi patch only let you load 12 articulations，so I may need to load multiple capsule patches for the same instrument to load all the articulations. If I want to load multiple capsule patches to load all the articulations for one instruments, can skiswitcher 3 do this? 
Thank！


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Z.L.,

Possibly. Please write to me directly at info =at= skiswitcher =dot= com with information about what you would like each articulation to be. You can list as many as you want (up to 16). For example...

notes on ch. 1 = trigger articulations (A,B,C,D) from (name of patch)
notes on ch. 2 = individual articulation (name of patch/articulation)
...etc...

Thanks!


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 14, 2017)

I use a combination of Multi and Single patches with OT. But if you want to have all string artics SS will not work. It is way more than 16. I split it in longs and shorts and it is still quite a few left. 
If you want to have all on one track, you'll need ARTzID. But I get the impression it is too much samples for Kontakt then.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 14, 2017)

@z.langlumos, I think @Heinigoldstein has given you the definitive & practical answer. Thanks H!


----------



## z.langlumos (Feb 16, 2017)

Heinigoldstein said:


> I use a combination of Multi and Single patches with OT. But if you want to have all string artics SS will not work. It is way more than 16. I split it in longs and shorts and it is still quite a few left.
> If you want to have all on one track, you'll need ARTzID. But I get the impression it is too much samples for Kontakt then.


Thanks for the answer! Yes I think you are right, if I load up all the articulations from OT it might be too much lol.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 18, 2017)

And, like, hey, why spoil the fun, right? I've extended promotional pricing for SkiSwitcher 3 for another week. Save 20% by using the discount code *SS3* at checkout. Offer ends Feb. 25.
*www.skiswitcher.com*


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Feb 18, 2017)

Just purchased! Ready to leave the key switching world behind. Thank you!


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 18, 2017)

You're in good hands. Peter provides the best support for his product.


----------



## kclements (Feb 18, 2017)

ZenFaced said:


> You're in good hands. Peter provides the best support for his product.



The best by far!


----------



## procreative (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone who is using either Skiswitcher or Artz ID with Hollywood Strings, how do you deal with the Trills as HT and WT are selected via keyswitch in Play?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 20, 2017)

procreative said:


> Anyone who is using either Skiswitcher or Artz ID with Hollywood Strings, how do you deal with the Trills as HT and WT are selected via keyswitch in Play?



I simply choose the separate articulations.


----------



## procreative (Feb 20, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I simply choose the separate articulations.



How? By loading up the Trills keyswitch patch twice? From memory, there are no separate Trills patches, unless I missed them?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 20, 2017)

procreative said:


> How? By loading up the Trills keyswitch patch twice? From memory, there are no separate Trills patches, unless I missed them?




Yes, load it twice, eliminate the samples from one and re-save, then the other.

Or use the KS patch and trigger it from your main keyboard while changing patches by program change buttons or a second small keyboard.


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 20, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, load it twice, eliminate the samples from one and re-save, then the other.



That's what I did. Just be sure to set the WT from C#0 to C0 for the new WT Trill patch


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 20, 2017)

procreative said:


> How? By loading up the Trills keyswitch patch twice? From memory, there are no separate Trills patches, unless I missed them?



Good catch by the way!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 20, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, load it twice, eliminate the samples from one and re-save, then the other.



You can certainly do that, but it's not really necessary. Loading the patch twice doesn't load 2x the samples.



> Or use the KS patch and trigger it from your main keyboard while changing patches by program change buttons or a second small keyboard.



 Sacrilege!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 20, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> You can certainly do that, but it's not really necessary. Loading the patch twice doesn't load 2x the samples.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> But this way you now have separate patches for whole tone and half tone trials.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 20, 2017)

I know. I'm just saying that you don't have to bother unloading the "unneeded" samples from the two trill patches. IOW, just load up the same trill patch 2x. Then, in the patch you intend to use for HT trills, click the Play GUI's HT trill keyswitch. Leave it that way. Then go to the other patch (for WT trills) and click its WT keyswitch. That's it, you're done. There's nothing about the Script that could possibly switch the articulations from HT to WT (or vice versa) in those patches. And the samples won't get loaded twice just because you load up the patch twice.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 20, 2017)

Understood but to me it is cleaner and more logical to remove samples you will not be using in a patch when you save the patch, because believe it or not, you might sometimes use them without the SkiSwitcher or even without Logic. Heresy I know


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you say, "use them without SkiSwitcher"?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey there ARTzID peoples! The *Combinatrix =16=* is now available! This is a free Script for all ARTzID customers, doubling down on the current Combinatrix by letting you combine up to 16 keyswitching or individual articulation patches in a single instance of a plugin and play all of their combined articulations on one track.

The Script is super simple to program! Tell the Script about the specifics for each patch by adjusting just two controls. And a MIDI activity indicator for each patch provides visual feedback while setting it up. Each patch can be a keyswitching patch up to 32 articulations, or a single articulation patch.

When used with Vienna Ensemble Pro, you can combine patches from multiple libraries, or, just stick with one library's patches. Either way, this Script lets you consolidate articulations from multiple patches in one place and makes them all playable from one track. And as with the ARTzID system in general, this Script supports switching of up to 126 articulations per track.

Two channel strip settings are provided: one pre-configured for Kontakt instruments (with the Kontakt CC Cloner already in place) and another for use with any other plugin, including VEPro.

This is a FREE Script available only to ARTzID customers. You can request your copy by visiting *www.skiswitcher.com/contact* or writing to info =at= skiswitcher =dot= com.



​


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Mar 1, 2017)

*SkiSwitcher & ARTz•ID Fact O' The Day*

Did you know that with both SkiSwitcher 3 and ARTzID, any kind of patch can be made to play multiple, simultaneous articulations? It's true! Here's the scoop...

You may be under the impression that with most keyswitching or UACC-driven sample libraries, you can only switch between one articulation or another at any given time. But with SkiSwitcher or ARTzID in the loop, that's just not the case. When used with these systems, any keyswitching patch, Vienna Instrument, Spitfire Palette, or multi-timbral setup can produce _polyphonic articulations_ -- multiple, simultaneously-sounding articulations. This means that each individual note in octaves or chords can sound with a different articulation -- simultaneously. And it'll happen even if the notes are hard quantized. And... this feature is always active. No need to do anything special to make it work. It just works!

The Polyphonic Articulation Switching feature is also responsible for a truly game-changing aspect of both SkiSwitcher 3 and ARTzID -- where the articulation you select to play live cannot be "switched out from under you" by the articulation changes going on in a track. Yup, it's true! More on that in a future post...


----------



## uptick (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Peter! I've been building my first Logic orchestral template and happily stumbled upon your articulation systems. They seem very intuitive and I will most likely purchase one. I have a few questions I wasn't able to find answers to in my own research.

- With SkiSwitcher, will exporting MIDI data cause problems across different DAW's? i.e. if MIDI notes with different channels utilized in Logic for different articulations are imported into Digital Performer or Finale, will DP play the notes back correctly (or Finale display the staves correctly)?
- Will SkiSwitcher continue to be supported and updated, or is Artz ID the way of the future?

Thanks in advance. And thank you for your extensive contribution to all Logic forums! I can't tell you how many times I've needed an answer and your avatar popped up in old threads.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi @uptick !

It's very kind of you to mention of my [ahem] contributions to the forums. Over... the years...



When exporting MIDI files of *SkiSwitcher*-based tracks to DP or PT, hmmm... that's a darn good question. My understanding is that both of these DAWs are similar in that they don't respect the MIDI channel of imported files. Now, I could be totally wrong about that. But the last time I checked, you have to specify a MIDI channel for the instrument you assign to the track. So even if the notes in an imported MIDI file were on ch15, or (when recording) your controller transmitted on a channel other than ch1, your instrument channel selection will end up channelizing the data.

Additionally, last time I checked, in those DAWs' event lists you don't get the option to select or change the MIDI channel of MIDI events. But if I'm wrong about that and you _can_ do this, it should be a simple matter to change the channel en masse to the one you want.

Unlike SkiSwitcher, MIDI parts recorded using *ARTzID* are always going to be on the channel of your controller. ARTzID doesn't manipulate or even use the MIDI channel information of notes for it to do its thing.

Now... when it comes to playing parts using a multi-timbral plugin on a single track (a feature of both systems), the Script you use will take care of channelizing the notes on their way to the plugin. That's done entirely on-the-fly, so the notes of your recordings (and MIDI files exported from same) will always be on the channel of your controller.

Regarding future support... Absolutely! Funny, the thought never even occurred to me to  discontinue them. And I'm constantly developing new scripts too. So, no worries there.


----------



## uptick (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks! I'm still researching (while troubleshooting some seemingly unsolvable Logic problems), and this helps a lot. When LPX starts behaving again I hope to give one of your scripts a go.


----------



## DanielBrunelle (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Peter, Just purchased SkiSwitcher, I love it! (I apologize if this is off topic)

I would really like to control it using this gorgeous Lemur Template.
http://www.artsunmuted.com/artsys/artsys.html

Control for the MIDI channel/articulation switching seems like it will be pretty straight forward. What I would really like to set up though is bi-directional track selection as well.

*Example* - 
Select Violin I on ipad ArtSys
Violin I track in logic is selected and record armed
Perform while Selecting Articulations from Artsys with switch handled by SkiSwitcher

_And the reverse with track selection done in the arrangement window and the relevant Articulations appearing in the app_

Unfortunately development has stopped on ArtSys and there isnt yet an alternative in the developer's native app - metagrid. I thought I'd ask you - a logic master - if this possible and how you would go about it (with the understanding that you dont have any visibility on the internals of the ArtSys template)

Thanks for all your amazing work!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Daniel,

Thanks for purchasing the system and I'm really glad you like it!

As for layout switching, well... That's really outside the bailiwick of what my systems are designed to do. And especially when it comes to a control surface showing which articulations are currently playing, that's not possible for technical reasons. Briefly, that information is passed internally from the Scripts to the plugins within the channel strips, and Logic provides no means of tapping that information and communicating it to the outside world. Even if that information could be externalized, Scripts only output articulation switching instructions to a patch on an as-needed basis (i.e., when a change of articulation takes place -- and that might be infrequent, or even never).

But as long as the buttons in your layouts generate either CC#32, program change, or MIDI note messages from their buttons, you can use them to drive SkiSwitcher.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (May 13, 2017)

This Tuesday, May 16th at 12 noon Pacific Time, I'm giving a free webinar on Logic Scripting and how to create a simple but highly effective Randomizer. Sign up at the link below.

https://askaudio.nonlineareducating.com/lecture/459


----------



## Peter Schwartz (May 15, 2017)

Hope to see some of you at the webinar tomorrow, Tuesday, at 12 PM Pacific Time!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 15, 2017)

If I could I would join.... thanks for the reminder and hopefully you will have a good crowd online!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (May 15, 2017)

Thanks S-is-G.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 16, 2017)

Will this class be available later?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (May 16, 2017)

It will eventually be edited and posted on the ask.audio website. I don't know when that will happen, but I'll post a link here when they do it. Thanks!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I've recently been made aware of a problem introduced with Logic 10.3.2 that may affect _some_ SkiSwitcher and ARTzID systems. It's actually a regression to a 10.3.0 bug that was fixed in 10.3.1 but has reared its ugly head in 10.3.2. *IF* you find that articulations are switching late, please write to me at support +at+ skiswitcher +dot com+ and I'll send you information on how to fix the problem.

Again, this problem does not affect all systems. But if you're experiencing the problem described above, don't hesitate to get in touch.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Aug 8, 2017)

Please see the last post on the previous page for important information regarding the Logic 10.3.2 update.


----------

